# Solved: iPhoto 9.4.2 has no edit tool working



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I don't often use edit in iPhoto but since upgrading to Mt. Lion and purchasing the iPhoto '11, I find the edit tool does not work. It used to be that 'PhotoFXLab' was the editor in Lion but since the upgrade I have no edit capability. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You probably just need to reset it in the iPhoto Preferences.

http://topazlabs.com/support/kb/index.php?View=entry&EntryID=385


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks so very much Headrush. 
I did go to preferences in iPhoto and clicked on your link to Topaz for instructions. Topaz has it a bit different from my options. I have not got the option to edit photos in General but in my Advanced tab. I have the 16 bit checked and when I click Edit Photos in my choices are iPhoto, which works fine thank you but the other option is Photo FXLab which when chosen takes me to my apps. I choose PhotoFXLab and nothing happens when I click open. When I try to go back to the iPhoto Edit button it flickers but no go. I like it when things work the way they are supposed to but I rarely edit in iPhoto so don't miss it much and now with your help I can use the iPhoto options if I want. 
I am not going to click Solved but am pleased that I have one edit option.
Many thanks again for your help.
Margs


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't use PhotoFXLab but from what you describe, it sounds like the PhotoFXLab, (at least the version you have), isn't compatible with OS X 10.8.

Can you start PhotoFXLab manually from the /Applications folder?
Do you have the latest version? (1.2.5)


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I expect you are right. Topaz is very good at upgrading so one day in the future it may work but because I rarely edit in iPhoto I may not see the change. I'll try to keep an eye on it in the future.
Thanks so very much for your help. You guys there are so good to me.
On that note I will post this as solved.


----------

